# Belfield Area



## huntersmith44 (May 14, 2003)

I have relatives that live in south of Belfield. I was wondering if there is any huntable numbers of pheasants down in that area. We don't go down there to much and when we do I don't think I have ever noticed any. I was looking at the plot map and it looked like there was a few PLOTS areas near their farm. They own a little bit of pasture too so I was wondering if any of you have ever hunted pheasants down that way. THANKS


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Wish I could help you, but I've never hunted in that area. Hopefully others will read and give you some help, but I have a question for ya??? Why don't you ask your relatives? I am sure they would know, or be able to ask some of their friends in the area! :beer:


----------



## huntersmith44 (May 14, 2003)

I asked them but they aren't really hunters. They said they have noticed them before but not sure how many are exactly around. I was wondering if there is any real huntable numbers down there?


----------

